# Lone Pearl Gourami 75g NA



## Bucetrap (Aug 7, 2021)

I don't consider myself a photographer by any means fwiw... 
This was set to auto on my Iphone. I straightened, flattened and cropped with apple's edit then edited w/ google photos. Definition slider maxed, it tends to makes photos take on a watercolor effect that looked perfect for this pic. 

Take care ✌


----------

